# Brook Cottage



## jsp77 (Dec 26, 2016)

After a tip off from Rubex i went and had a look at this lovely cute timber framed cottage, not in the best condition and slowly starting to crumble away. Was very nice inside with a few bits left behind.

*on with the photos*


https://flic.kr/p/Pm5Arp


https://flic.kr/p/Q1EtYq


https://flic.kr/p/Qmyz63


https://flic.kr/p/QphY4F


https://flic.kr/p/Qmyn23


https://flic.kr/p/Pm5cPv


https://flic.kr/p/Qwhvao


https://flic.kr/p/Qmzdky


https://flic.kr/p/PikB7G


https://flic.kr/p/PikrWC


https://flic.kr/p/QwihVS


https://flic.kr/p/QzCp4g


https://flic.kr/p/PikcwL


https://flic.kr/p/Qwi3tq

*thanks for looking*


----------



## smiler (Dec 26, 2016)

A bath with a view, nice, I wonder if they were once thatched, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Dec 26, 2016)

smiler said:


> A bath with a view, nice, I wonder if they were once thatched, I enjoyed it, Thanks



Obviously it was, corrugated asbestos cement boards were not around when this was first built. Re-roofed probably in the 60's when the first tranche of 'improvement' grants came in and services were connected.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 26, 2016)

Nice photos. Shame about the house, its pretty well gone beyond any help.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Dec 27, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Nice photos. Shame about the house, its pretty well gone beyond any help.



That all depends - I had a relative-in-law, who was born in and lived in Lavernham all his life. A Master Craftsman in all things Wood, he saved/rebuilt most of the wooden framed buildings in the village, or should one say medieval town. If the original timber work comes from an early lath and plaster cottage, it will be substantial, can be saved and moved if required. All one needs is the money and the necessary planning consents - which if the structure is old, is where the problems will start. A great number of these structures got much worse before restoration commenced, due to planning problems and 'listed' consent. Although these properties are nearly always seen with a substantial brickwork chimney wall structure, the timber framework will stand up alone if it is really old. So the framework can be moved and a less substantial chimney constructed on the new site and this is why the foundations of chimney walls can still be seen in some places where these old cottages once stood, before removal. Timber was expensive in those days, so large beams etc were always reused or modified - especially as these large medieval villages lost their inhabitants to expanding towns or plagues!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Dec 27, 2016)

You are brave going upstairs! nice pics though.


----------



## joe roberts (Dec 27, 2016)

What a waste
I'd love to live somewhere like that 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## jsp77 (Dec 28, 2016)

BikinGlynn said:


> You are brave going upstairs! nice pics though.



Thanks BikinGlynn, the upstairs wasn't that bad, atleast the stairs reached the top, been in plenty worse lol.




smiler said:


> A bath with a view, nice, I wonder if they were once thatched, I enjoyed it, Thanks



Glad you enjoyed it Smiler, like Dirus_Strictus said probably would have been thached back in it day.


----------



## HughieD (Dec 29, 2016)

Enjoyed that set. What a waste of a good house.


----------



## SS_EXplorer (Jan 4, 2017)

Would have been a lovely house at some point. 

So wasteful


----------



## Catweazle64 (Jan 4, 2017)

Nice shots and it does seem a waste


----------



## Peckham_Avenger (Jan 4, 2017)

Great photos, thanks!


----------

